# Injection code 96372 or 90471 or neither for injection of Ceftriaxone



## marci_ann (Oct 4, 2010)

Patient diagnosed with pelvic inflammatory disease received an injection of ceftriaxone intramuscularly during her visit. Should I use 90471 or 96372 or another code for the injection of the medicine? Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 4, 2010)

marci_ann said:


> Patient diagnosed with pelvic inflammatory disease received an injection of ceftriaxone intramuscularly during her visit. Should I use 90471 or 96372 or another code for the injection of the medicine? Thanks!



Ceftriaxone is an antibiotic so you use 96372 for the administration.  90471 is for vaccines.


----------



## marci_ann (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats what I thought...and that was my first instinct...thank you....this is the first time I've seen this injected in our office (new doc) so I wasn't sure. Still learning....hehe.  Thank you!


----------

